# It's Spring down here!!



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 25, 2009)

And with it changeable weather - from this to this!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, that's a bit of a difference!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes. Incredible what the HSL panel can do! :icon_twisted:


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 25, 2009)

Geoff are you following me around NZ ?  :fi_lone_ranger: 

(one of my early HDR experiments)


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice one Nik, were you out on your bike?? The first shot I was on the way to Waewaepa, didn't see you there   Check out my newspaper column next week.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 25, 2009)

I took the kids to Masterton park but we had a quick detour as I had ridden past the old barn the day before and it looked so nice with the daffodils and pink blossom. I had just bought Photomatix so was itching for HDR opportunities.


----------

